# THE LUCKY JOKE:



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

This is a joke that should bring you luck.

An elderly woman walked into the Bank of Canada one morning with a purse full of money.
She wanted to open a savings account and insisted on talking to the president of the Bank because, she said, she had a lot of money.

After many lengthy discussions (after all, the client is always
right) an employee took the elderly woman to the president's
office.

The president of the Bank asked her how much she wanted to deposit. She placed her purse on his desk and replied, '$165,000'. The president was curious and asked he r how she had been able to save so much money. The elderly woman replied that she made bets.

The president was surprised and asked, 'What kind of bets?'

The elderly woman replied, 'Well, I bet you $25,000 that your testicles are square.'

The president started to laugh and told the woman that it was
impossible to win a bet like that.

The woman never batted an eye. She just looked at the
president and said, 'Would you like to take my bet?'

'Certainly', replied the president. 'I bet you $25,000 that my
testicles are not square.'

'Done', the elderly woman answered. 'But given the amount of money involved, if you don't mind I would like to come back at 10 o'clock tomorrow morning with my lawyer as a witness.'

'No problem', said the president of the Bank confidently.

That night, the president became very nervous about the bet
and spent a long time in front of the mirror examining his
testicles, turning them this way and that, checking them over
again and again until he was positive that no one could
consider his testicles as square and reassuring himself that there was no way he could lose the bet.

The next morning at exactly 10 o'clock the elderly woman
arrived at the president's office with her lawyer and
acknowledged the $25,000 bet made the day before that the
president's testicles were square.

The president confirmed that the bet was the same as the one
made the day before. Then the elderly woman asked him to
drop his pants etc. so that she and her lawyer could see clearly.
< BR>The president was happy to oblige.

The elderly woman came closer so she could see better and
asked the president if she could touch them. 'Of course', said the president. 'Given the amount of money involved, you
should be 100% sure.'

The elderly woman did so with a little smile. Suddenly the
president noticed that the lawyer was banging his head against
the wall. He asked the elderly woman why he was doing that
and she replied, 'Oh, it's probably because I bet him $100,000 that around 10 o'clock in the morning I would be holding the
balls of the President of the Bank of Canada !'


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lmao


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

:lol:


----------

